# 2015 Infiniti QX80 Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *I think a new class of vehicle needs to be created.*
> 
> Yes, I know, there are already too many classifications as it stands, but nothing describes the sheer size, presence, capability and fuel thirst of sport utility vehicles like the Cadillac Escalade, Lincoln Navigator or Infiniti QX80. I propose we call these behemoths MUVs, as in Monumental, Monstrous, Massive or my personal favorite, Mammoth Utility Vehicles.
> 
> And king amongst these prehistoric beasts, at least from a presence standpoint, is the Infiniti QX80. With looks that can simultaneously scare children and impress suburban gangsters, the QX80 is unlike anything else on the road. With subtle tweaks this year front and back; it’s flashier looking with more in-your-face personality than the pedestrian Navigator or too-suave Escalade. If The Beast from X-Men were an SUV, he’d be the QX80.


Read more about the 2015 Infiniti QX80 Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

